# pothos plant



## crazyg (Feb 3, 2008)

"not sure im in the right section so if not can a moderator please move to right section please":2thumb:


were can i by a pothos plant from will it be possible to aquire 1 from b & q or maybe a florist thanks : victory:


----------



## Mik3F (Feb 6, 2010)

B&Q sell them, they are called Devils Ivy there.

I want one too but the ones in B&Q are too large for my needs


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

anywhere that sells houseplants will have one.


----------



## bwrcleo (Mar 12, 2010)

I've been looking for this plant and cannot find it anywhere - B&Q don't have it and a search online only comes up with one which costs over £60! Just want a small plant I can keep taking cuttings off. Any ideas anyone?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Dartfrog - Everything for the Amphibian Keeper


----------



## bwrcleo (Mar 12, 2010)

Thankyou - not quite the right species though (
I need Epipremnum auretum but that website is great for any other plants I might need. Thank you


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

I use Scindapsus pictus with my crestie and it works fine. Grows a strong vine and big leaves, can't see any reason for it to be unsuitable for your needs.


----------

